# anyone else have these spiders around?



## bc_steve (Sep 9, 2014)

I had to wait until nighttime for it to come out into the open.  I grew up with these guys around.  We always called them popcorn spiders, but I am sure they've got some other name ...



spider by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## avraam (Sep 27, 2014)

popcorn is very cute for that


----------

